# Coolant flow/ overheating problem



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all,
I am having a problem with my A6 overheating. the night that i parked it for good it heated up to the second to last hash mark on the temp gauge, so i parked it went to a hockey game for about 4 hours and when I came back it wasn't even all the way cool, even though it had been sitting outside in below freezing temps. I have a sneaking suspicion that it is a stuck thermostat, but the shop where it is at says they checked that and it is opening and closing fine. They suggest that i need a new water pump, but i just replaced that 15K ago, so I would be really surprised if it was a water pump. Does anyone out there in fourtitude world have any advice for what might be ailing my ride? Any help is appreciated!
Thanks
~J


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (Cor32rado)*

Well, how do the rad pipes feel? Is the return line hot when the car is starting to overheat? Just because you replaced the pump 15K ago does not mean it can't go bad. It could be a defective pump. I had a new pump go bad on a Golf where the belt was too tight and it wore out the pump quickly. No way to tell much with out diving in and checking stuff out. Do your fans come on when it is heading to overheating range? ......


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (Snowhere)*

Yup, feel both sides of the radiator hoses. If it isn't flowing then either thermostat or pump. 
However neither is really expensive compared to the cost of getting in there. The pump costs $60 (for the main one) and the thermostat is $20. The cost for labor though is for 5 hours minimum. Either way you have to take the engine down to the same point so you'd be better off just replacing both while you're in there anyway.
Are you going to do the work yourself?


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (frankinstyn)*

I would like to do the work myself. My buddy has a shop that I can utilize and I have my Corrado up and running right now so getting it fixed is not too dependent on time. Are there any good DIY links/threads that can show me what I need to do, or am i going to have to buy a Bentley/Haynes manual?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_...Are there any good DIY links/threads that can show me what I need to do, or am i going to have to buy a Bentley/Haynes manual? 

Hey Cor32
This DIY is for a full timing belt job, but it covers doing the pump and thermostat amongst other things. I would suggest doing your Timing belt at the same time, if you haven't yet. Seeing that you are going through all the effort of taking the nose off. The DIY is for the S4, but it's mostly the same on the C5. I have many other DIYs on VAGlinks (my sig) if you need more info. If you are going to keep this car, would strongly suggest buying the Bentley. Worth every penny! Even when you sell the car you can get most of your money back as the Bentleys are always a hot item. This place is the cheapest I've found: http://www.bimmerzone.com
Here's the DIY:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...t.pdf
If you do decide to do the TB you can get the kit from http://www.blauparts.com and rent the factory tools for very little money which makes the job a lot easier.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (Massboykie)*

Here's the walkthrough for the A6 2.7T
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng.html


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (frankinstyn)*

I agree with above with the exception of the dvd bentley. I had one for a 90 series and hated it. I much prefer the paper copy that I can refer to at any time. I like to travel and if I am going to Jackson for a ski trip, The manual and code reader will come with me, just in case. So I feel that paying the extra $35 for the hardcopy is worth it. I just got mine direct from Bentley Publishing.


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Coolant flow/ overheating problem (Snowhere)*

thanks for all the help!


----------

